
We may not know when automation will take over, but the anxiety is already here - jonbaer
https://slate.com/technology/2018/04/we-may-not-know-when-automation-will-take-over-but-the-anxiety-is-already-here.html
======
sharemywin
This is a big problem for me. I program data entry software. If a data entry
job is soon going to be a thing of the past, why do we need so many developers
for data entry. Saas, business Web, business apps, desktop, tablet all seems
like an extra layer.

